# G5 ventilo à fond...



## eixurit (27 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

parés avoir changé les 2 capteurs thermlques de mon G5 2X2, les ventilos sont toujours à fond .... dés le démarrage

une idée ????

merci


----------



## ambrine (27 Novembre 2008)

Que te dis la lecture des sondes via des softs comme iStatMenu?


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2008)

Si c'est un "late 2005" : 

"_Thermal Calibration 
To ensure proper fan and temperature control in the Power Mac G5 (Late 2005), you must run 
Apple Service Diagnostic whenever you replace a processor or logic board with a new processor 
or logic board. Apple Service Diagnostic for Power Mac G5 is available as a download from http:// 
www.info.apple.com/discimages/. 
Note: The calibration process of Apple Service Diagnostic requires a controlled environment to 
ensure accurate ambient temperature readings. Computers under test must have the transparent air deflector installed and the door sensor switch must be operable. Units under test should also be located away from heating and air conditioning systems and fan exhaust of other machines. 
Ambient temperature should not go above 77 degrees Fahrenheit or 25 degrees Centigrade. _" 

Si t'as un identifiant apple tu peux télécharger l'image disque.


----------



## boninmi (29 Novembre 2008)

Dans un cas voisin

http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6398

cela ne venait semble-t-il pas des ventilateurs.


----------



## eixurit (4 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour les infos apple......
j'ai téléchargé le fichier, crée un CD de démarrage, démarré sur Cd et démarré les tests et le G5 s'éteint au bout de 2 mn de test...... plantage ......

donc impossible de savoir le défault ?????

la carte mère ??? 


A+


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2008)

T'as vu qu'il y avait quatre Cd de diagnostic pour les G5, le 693-5964-A le 018-2216-A le 693-6049-A le 693-5395-A.
Tu les as tous essayé ?


----------



## eixurit (4 Décembre 2008)

Non, j'en ai essyé 1 qui plante le mac...... le  693-5964-A

je dois faire les autres ???

merci pour ton suivi...


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2008)

Ne sachant pas lequel utiliser, à ta place j'essaierais les autres aussi.
Si le Mac plante, c'est peut être simplement parce que le Cd utilisé n'est pas le bon.


----------



## akordepo (6 Décembre 2008)

ca me fait ca aussi de temps en temps...??
G5 PPC 2x2ghz   -  OSX 10.4.11
je laisse tourner et puis parfois les ventilos se calme et ca démarre normalement.
parfois aussi il faut forcer l'arret (bouton démarrage enfoncé 10') et ca repart.
ca me le faisait avant l'ajout d'un deuxième DD.
ATTENTION : j'ai aussi eu le claquage, l'explosion de l'alim, pb de fabrication apple pas pris en charge sur tous les n° de serie... ca m'a couté 500 euros !!! si, si c'est comme ca cher apple ils pensent différement,
mais ca n'avait rien a voir avec les ventillos qui s'affolent toujours de temps en temps....
alors , ben je ne sais toujours pas ce qui se passe.
on vera bien quand se sera mort complèement, (penser au sauvgarde !!)
François


----------



## sebdag (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ayant subit 3 retour en SAV avec heureusement l'apple CARE.
Il ont changé les ventilos, la carte mère etc....

Aucun element de type : Disque dur, Ram, Processeur, système, carte graphique n'ont été mis en cause.

Donc ventilo à fond je pencherai pour un  problème HARDWARE donc retour en atelier.

Bon courage.


----------

